# Jetway ADPE4S

## SteveB7

Does anyone here have any experience with this daughtercard? I am considering the purchase of one to allow for expansion of more SATA drives to my Gentoo based NAS. A Google search  was a bit inconclusive.

----------

## BradN

It looks like a marvell chipset from the pictures I found, I would say 90% it should work.  I couldn't find many recent posts about non-working marvell sata chips so your odds are good.

----------

## SteveB7

Good to hear. I may go ahead and get one. If I do I'll post the outcome and any special notes.

----------

